
Worker-Interval: an npm package to fix setInterval inactive tabs problem - gorkemcnr
Most of the modern browsers (Chrome, Firefox and IE), intervals are clamped to fire no more often than once per second in inactive tabs.<p>For that reason, I have implemented a library to fix throttling on timers which is a setInterval and clearInterval implementation with using Web-Workers to keep up and running on inactive tabs for Chrome, Firefox and IE<p>Check it out https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;worker-interval
======
gorkemcnr
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/worker-
interval](https://www.npmjs.com/package/worker-interval)

